# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  decompile کردن فایل exe در دلفی

## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

آیا کسی یک decompiler خوب سراغ داره به من معرفی کنه؟ تقریبا خیلی توی اینترنت سرچ کردم و هر decompiler ای را که پیدا کردم فقط فرم ها را دیکمپایل می کنه یعنی در واقع فقط object ها ی فرم ها را می آره و event ها را همگی به صورت اسمبلی می دن که نمی دونم چجوری بخونمشون آیا کسی می تونه راهنماییم کنه که چکار کنم ؟ ممنون می شوم.

----------


## Nima NT

بهتر بود اول جستجو میکردید ؛ علاوه این سوال رو باید در تالار مهندسی معکوس می پرسیدید.

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

ممنون از جواب سریعتون ولی من نوشتم تقریبا تمام نت را سرچ کردم و همه نرم افزارها از dede گرفته تا PE Explorer را چک کردم .متاسفانه dede که اصلا هیچی برنگرداند و بقیه هم همه اسمبلی..حالا من تقریبا به این نتیجه رسیدم که فقط باید اسمبلیش را بخونم ولی چجوری شو نمی دونم.شاید یک نفر بتونه کمک بیشتری بکنه !

----------


## Nima NT

اگر غیر از اسمبلی میداد که باید برنامه نویسا میرفتن غاز میچروندن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
هیچ دکامپایلری وجود نداره که برای دلفی غیر از اسمبلی برگردونه ، باید همون اسمبلی ها رو بخونید.

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

آقا نیما من هم همین را عرض کردم ، مسیله اینجاست که اسمبلی که تولید می شه را چجوری بخونم تا اونجایی که فهمیدم نمی شه با هیچ نرم افزار دیگه ای این اسمبلی ها را به یک زبان بالاتر مثل مثلا c تبدیل کرد .حالا من مثلا می خوام این قطعه کد را بخونم چجوری؟ یک راهنمایی می تونید بکنید؟

    push ebp
    mov ebp,esp
    mov ecx,00000004h
 L03660EF0:
    push 00000000h
    push 00000000h
    dec ecx
    jnz L03660EF0
    push ecx
    push ebx
    push esi
    push edi
    mov [ebp-04h],eax
    xor eax,eax
    push ebp
    push L0366102C
    push fs:[eax]
    mov fs:[eax],esp
    lea eax,[ebp-08h]
    push eax
    lea edx,[ebp-14h]
    mov eax,[L0368B288]
    mov eax,[eax]
    call SUB_L03287BD0
    mov eax,[ebp-14h]

----------


## Nima NT

خوب اسمبلی رو زمانی میتونید بخونید که اسمبلی بلد باشید و درک کنید که کدها چی کار میکنن.
مثلا" شما کدهای دلفی رو چطور میخونید ؟!

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

welldone ....معلومه که اسمبلی بلد هستم ولی فکر کنم 500000 خط کد خیلی راحت باشه اسمبلی خوندنش.دنبال یک نرم افزار مبدل می گردم .

----------


## Nima NT

فکر نمیکنم بتونید همچین چیزی پیدا کنید.

----------

